# Repair of 1DS Mk III



## tonyespofoto (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a 1DS Mk III in need of repair. The camera has given me good service. I've used it since December 2007 or January 2008 when I purchased it new. Canon now no longer repairs the 1DS. I've sent it to several places, who sent it back saying they don't have/can't get parts. Can any of you recommend a repair place with the experience and a good reputation that might service this camera? I did recently find one place online, Camera and Camcorder Repair in Glendale, CA who assure me they have the parts, specifically including the main board in stock. Have any of you had any experience with Camera & Camcorder Repair? Any help any of you can offer will be greatly appreciated. Regards to you all.
Tony


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 8, 2019)

They are readily available:








Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more - Newegg.com


Newegg.com offers the best prices on computer products, laptop computers, LED LCD TVs, digital cameras, electronics, unlocked phones, office supplies, and more with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Newegg shopping upgraded ™




www.newegg.com





The repair shop needs to have proprietary Canon software to calibrate the shutter after work like this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2019)

Canon has a list of approved camera repair places that have their tools and software needed to do a repair. You might get parts replaced, but getting the job done properly is another thing.

Have you tried
TF Camera Repair
New Jersey

(732) 238-8806

Best of the best, Canon has been known to ask them for help on service for older models. Some service centers do buy older cameras for the parts. They tend to be expensive.

A alternative is to sell your camera for parts. and buy a used one in excellent condition for about 950. Your net will probably be 500-600. Someone will buy it, pop a used $60 main board in it and sell it for $950.


----------



## tonyespofoto (Oct 8, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> They are readily available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to reply. I have thought that the repair places were for some reason, feeding me a line. One said I needed a shutter, but they could not get parts, another that it was a main board and they could not get parts. I've not searched for a shutter, but I did search for a main board and found 2 on ebay and one on Amazon. So the parts ARE available. So I don't know whay they wouldn't just get the parts and repair it.


----------



## tonyespofoto (Oct 8, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has a list of approved camera repair places that have their tools and software needed to do a repair. You might get parts replaced, but getting the job done properly is another thing.
> 
> Have you tried
> TF Camera Repair
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to reply. I was referred to TF on a different forum (fredmiranda.com). They also said TF was top notch. I'll be calling them in the morning. If I can't get it repaired, I think I will sell it for parts, then get another in excellent condition. I've toyed with the idea of a 1Dx or 1Dx Mk II, but I think for the money and considering what I will use it for, another 1DS Mk III will be my best bet. I appreciate your help.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 8, 2019)

I ran 1DS MkIII’s for years and absolutely loved them and their output. I ended up upgrading to the 1DX MkII and have to say it is a vastly better camera in every single respect.

I can understand the emotional attachment to a camera you have used for many years but if you love everything about that 1DS MkIII you will be even happier with the 1DX MkII.


----------

